# Her Journey's Just Begun



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Don't think of her as gone away
her journey's just begun
Life holds so many facets
this earth is only one

Just think of her as resting
from the sorrows and the tears
In a place of warmth and comfort
where there are no days and years

Think how she must be wishing
that we could know today
How nothing but our sadness
can really pass away

And think of her as living
In the hearts of those she touched
For nothing loved is ever lost
and she was loved so much

kathy-by Ellen Brenneman


----------

